# It's Official



## Band Saw Box (Dec 9, 2014)

It's official, I'll have more time to spend in the shop since I found out this evening that I have been terminated. The reason I did not get medical paperwork in on time, or at least the reason I was given. I guess I could fight it but I dont think I want to work for a company that thinks so little of an employee for work for them for over 25 years. No the company does not have a retirement plan. 
    While I'm a bit down but I still belive that God does a perfect plan in all of this. I will not be defeated. I've started putting in applications and I know that Evelyn will get through this. God says in Philippians 4:19  KJV "But my God shall supply all your need according to his riches in glory by Christ Jesus." So I know we'll be ok.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Dec 9, 2014)

Bummer


----------



## triw51 (Dec 9, 2014)

praying for you buddy


----------



## scottsheapens (Dec 9, 2014)

The US economy, while some say is getting better, is still in a mess.  I was laid off October 27 and have been looking since for a new job.  While it is a blessing I get to see my grandsons daily, the electric, mortgage, car payments, etc... wont take care of themselves.  Pen making provides some solace, but not a significant income.  I'm still years from retirement so...I owe...I owe. It off to find another job that pays for my habits.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## mark james (Dec 9, 2014)

Dan...  I hope the future plans will help the past plans work out.  If the two can combine for a reasonable retirement, that will be good.

I wish you the best!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm sorry Dan. You will remain in my prayers.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 9, 2014)

You are right Dan, he has a plan for all of us! Hang in there!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 9, 2014)

Best of luck, Dan!  

What field of work did you do?


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 9, 2014)

That is terrible news.  Keep the faith buddy.  I'm praying that you will land on your feet.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Dec 9, 2014)

That really stinks Dan. I hope that things turn around for you soon.


----------



## gimpy (Dec 9, 2014)

Hang in there Dan, God has a plan for all of us,
mean while, stay busy in the shop, keeps your mind
from wondering off.. God's Peace


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank everyone for the kind words, prayers and support. Andrew, I worked in retail grocery. Before I went out back in February I was responsible for  checking in all the vendors. Bread, beer, wine, soda, chips. Vendor product was about 40% of all store sales. IMHO I was very good at my job. But in the 25 yesrs I was with the company I did just every job in the store. I often taught mamager how to do things. One of the hardest things will be not working with 4 very special I work wih for the last 5 years. :frown:


----------



## Lance (Dec 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Partner. Keep your head up and your eyes open. Good things happen to good people.


----------



## southernclay (Dec 9, 2014)

That's wild Dan. I'm sorry you're having to deal with this but love your attitude. I look forward to seeing how this ends because I know it will be a happy one. In the meantime prayers sent.


----------



## Lucky2 (Dec 9, 2014)

Dan, personally, I think that you are giving up to easily, I would fight this termination. If you win the fight, you don't necessarily have to return there to work, but, you may be able to get a settlement for illegal termination. There's nothing to say that it isn't in Gods plan for you to fight this, rather than just taking it laying down.
Len


----------



## jondavidj (Dec 9, 2014)

Dan, sorry about that, I will pray for you. God will bless you and let that happen for a reason. Although it is not shown yet.


----------



## William Menard (Dec 10, 2014)

Dan, you got this, keep your head up and your spirit wise, its not your loss, its theirs. Everytime a door seems to close in your face, just look a little to the side, another one is opening. You can't keep good people down....... you got this man !!!


----------



## Marnat3 (Dec 10, 2014)

Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Califo (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear it, especially around the corner of the holiday season.  Corporate America has forgotten what the American Dream is all about. We're suppose to provide our loyalty, 25 years, and in turn we should get employment and depend on that pay. Unfortunately, there are companies out there that lay off regularly as part of the norm.  They shave the top and sow the bottom.  I am at 15 years with my co.  I can see the day when it will happen. What I will miss the most are the coworkers. But when you have a great personality,  you won't have an issue making your next job a GOOD one. GOD BLESS and good luck. I hope all works out.


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments and prayers. Len I guess I could get a lawyer and try and fight it. But with not working for most of the last 10 month we really don't have the money to do that.  Believe me I'm not just laying down. I'm standing up and letting Satan known I  wont be defeated by this. Try and he might he will not have a victory here. I'm listening for His still small voice to lead men in the direction he want me to take. There are times when as Christians we need to just be still and know that He is Lord.


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear that best of luck!


----------



## stonepecker (Dec 10, 2014)

Dan,
You remain in our prayers.
Wayne


----------



## macsplinter (Dec 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear that, but God will take care of his children. When our faith is tested the most is when it becomes strong.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Dec 10, 2014)

I think Smitty is still looking for a partner.  Since you have the time and the experience, maybe you could work out a deal!


----------



## davidbr (Dec 10, 2014)

Praying for you and know that God is still in control.


----------



## hcpens (Dec 10, 2014)

If you run low on supplies, let me know. Got to keep busy making pens and posting, love to hear from you. I worked 20 years and then had to retire, now on my fifth job in 18 years, loving it every day. I never had a garage to work in, now I have one. So keep up the good work and stay in-touch.


----------



## BJohn (Dec 10, 2014)

Good Morning Dan,

It is a shame what companies do these day's. But you have the right attitude about it. Keep praying giving thanks for the blessings you all ready received and to be still and listen for his direction. All things are possible through God. The hard part is turning control over to him and being open to his will, and not ours.

Have you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## keithbyrd (Dec 10, 2014)

Keep your faith strong and your eyes on Him.  You have a right perspective and God has a plan. Pro 3:5,6


----------



## Edgar (Dec 10, 2014)

We will keep you and Evelyn in our prayers during this trying time.
I applaud your faith & attitude - trust in the Lord & stay busy. 
God has a plan for us all, it's just not always easy to see what it is until He is ready to reveal it.


----------



## phsv (Dec 10, 2014)

Keep strong and moving forward; don't lose faith. Will be praying for your and your family.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Dec 10, 2014)

With all the years you have in the business you should look for a store manager position. Then you can have more say in the situation if you see someone else in a similar situation.


----------



## jcm71 (Dec 10, 2014)

Agree with Gary.  If you're good at what you do, your professional reputation is probably well known by your previous company's competitors.  There's a job out there.  Praying for your success in finding one.  Godspeed.


----------



## wyone (Dec 10, 2014)

Well my thoughts are your heart will tell you if it is worth seeking legal action.  It might be worth a consult.  I know if the lawyer thinks it is something he might take on, they might do it strictly on a percentage, without any upfront costs to you.  Just a thought.  Regardless, you will most certainly be taken care of by the One who really matters.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Faith*

Dan, the one Rock Solid belief that I hold and have held all my life is "The Lord Provides" believe that and put your complete and utter trust in God and he WILL provide.  Bless you and I will say a small prayer for you and your family.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 10, 2014)

Keep that attitude, Dan. One thing my wife and I have learned over the years is that He does provide, and all this is part of the journey He uses for our good. It doesn't always look like it, but He sees the end, we walk and trust as He takes us there!


----------



## jsolie (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear this, Dan.  If you decide that you want to take action against them, if you have a strong case, you might be able to get a legal beagle to take it on contingency.  It may be the Lord's plan that He wants to use you to have His hand move against them.  Either way, you'll definitely need wisdom and discretion as to direction.  Will keep you & your situation in prayer.  You're right that God has a plan for you.


----------



## Curly (Dec 11, 2014)

Employers love someone that makes it easy to turf them and be free to hire someone for a lot less money. I think you should make it hard for them. Consult a labour lawyer and get the local TV news station in there making them look bad for sacking someone that was sick. Even if you don't get your job back or a severance it might keep them from pulling the same on the people you worked along side. 

And if you really want to get them, buy your food from someone else!!! :tongue:


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 11, 2014)

Your former employer's loss is going to be someone else's gain.
Stay strong.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 11, 2014)

Curly said:


> Employers love someone that makes it easy to turf them and be free to hire someone for a lot less money. I think you should make it hard for them. Consult a labour lawyer and get the local TV news station in there making them look bad for sacking someone that was sick. Even if you don't get your job back or a severance it might keep them from pulling the same on the people you worked along side.
> 
> And if you really want to get them, buy your food from someone else!!! :tongue:



My thoughts are that even if you get a judgement in your favor, unless it's a monetary judgement, it will be of little value... if the judge orders them to give you your job back, you would never be comfortable working there again... court action might prevent another from falling into your situation, but as a long time management person, likely they would just approach the situation from another angle. 

As others have said, all things work out in the end, you will find another position more suited for your talents and skills and a better arrangement for you and your wife.


----------



## CHARLES STOPCZYNSKI (Dec 11, 2014)

*Bummer, see attorney anyway.*

Dan,

Sorry for your job loss.  God bless you this holiday season.

For 14 years I fished with my late attorney friend.  Search about carefully, talk to people at the courthouse, "Who wins labor law cases"?  Speak with 2 or 3 attorneys.  Make your choice.  Most will give you 20-30 minutes time at no charge.  Present your facts.  They will tell you if you have or do not have a case.  Most will take it on contingency, that is they get paid from the proceeds if they win.  If not they don't get paid.

Charlie


----------



## Big (Dec 11, 2014)

Praying for you Dan. That is horrible.


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 11, 2014)

*Just a Guess*

Personally, I would move on.  It depends on state law where you live but my guess would be that barring a collective bargaining agreement you hold your job at your employers pleasure and he can terminate you for any reason or no reason at all. Particularily if it is a small company with few employees.


----------



## GDGeorge (Dec 11, 2014)

Man, I'm sorry. Hang tough!


----------



## Band Saw Box (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks all for the prayers and encouragement.  I've call the US Department of Labor to see what they say. I really need to pray and seek Gods guidelines on seeking legal action.


----------



## wyone (Dec 12, 2014)

Good for you!  You can always drop it later, but you will at least know you did what you could to make it right.  You are of course in the prayers of so many.  My hope is they decide it was wrong and offer you a settlement.  I know the local grocery around here has paid a LOT of money to employees that they let go without cause.


----------



## navycop (Dec 21, 2014)

Dan, sorry to hear about that.. My pray's are with you guys..


----------



## designer (Dec 21, 2014)

Companies do not care if you are a good person or not.  All they see is you had medical bills and that is a deficit to their premiums.  Companies are cold.  It is not  you, it is them.

Take a deep breath and it will get better.

In the mean time, you and your wife are in my prayers.

God Bless you.


----------



## glen r (Dec 21, 2014)

Unfortunately its all come down to the bottom line with most companies.  If they can get someone that they think can do your job for less then you are out the door.  Companies claim that there is very little company loyalty from employees any more but they should also look in the mirror to see where part of the problem is.  The young generation does not expect to get any loyalty from a company so they don't have any loyalty to their employer.  They are not upset if they are terminated and just go out and find another low paying job. The days of spending one's entire working life at one company/organization are gone.  Prayers are on the way for you to find a new path in your life, one that you thoroughly enjoy.


----------



## OZturner (Dec 21, 2014)

Dan, so sorry to hear about your employment situation
You have had more than your fair share of kicks in the gut of recent times. 
No one deserves what you have had to endure.
With the Prayers and Support from your friends at IAP, and the strength of your "Rock" Evelyn, I am sure that the Lord has something in mind, and will look after you.
You both remain in my Thoughts and Prayers,
Brian.


----------



## low_48 (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear your trouble Dan. Did I miss something, or did you not know the rules, or were the rules not in writing? When I was on disability, I called them more than I was supposed to. I kept records more than I was supposed to. I talked to more people, and had everything in writing. I was just not going to take any chances. My brother had to fire someone in the same company for misrepresenting a back injury. The company had film of her lifting Grandkids into her car. I knew the letter of the law was critically important!


----------



## Smitty37 (Dec 21, 2014)

glen r said:


> Unfortunately its all come down to the bottom line with most companies.  If they can get someone that they think can do your job for less then you are out the door.  Companies claim that there is very little company loyalty from employees any more but they should also look in the mirror to see where part of the problem is.  The young generation does not expect to get any loyalty from a company so they don't have any loyalty to their employer.  They are not upset if they are terminated and just go out and find another low paying job. The days of spending one's entire working life at one company/organization are gone.  Prayers are on the way for you to find a new path in your life, one that you thoroughly enjoy.


The truth is not exactly that.  I worked for a large company and beginning as far back as the 1970s employees began showing less loyalty to the company.  That wasl when we were still seeing increases in benefits every year. 

In my opinion,  i.t was the changing attitude of young people toward life in general not just their attitude toward work.  It changed from "I owe my country/parents/community/employer something" to the other end "the world owes me"  That attitude has now moved up the ladder into management.  Top level executives are generally no older than 60 and most are younger.  They have their generations attitude toward work and the relationship between employee and employer.  If the employee feels free to drop the employer for another who offers more...the employer is going to feel the same way about the employee.  That is my opinion from years of watching.  I could be wrong but I don't think so.


----------

